# Canadian Hedgie Owners



## pink-ster (Mar 3, 2012)

So i'm continuing my preperation for my little girl to come home in a couple weeks. I finally got the big rabbit cage for her from someone today, its bigger than I thought which is awesome. 
So I naturally ran to fabric land to buy fleece for liners. I don't sew so I'm just cutting and then laying this down on the bottom of the cage. 
I was my lucky day because currently Fabric Land in Ontario Canada is doing 'Dollar Days' and all the fleece was on sale down from $20 a meter to just $6.50!! Naturally I cleaned up. I got tons of fleece for liners, and a couple for blankies for her during cuddle time. So if you are in Canada near a Fabric Land I suggest you go  

Also, can any Canadian's help me out in finding a CHE thermometer? I dont want the Repti-500 one because I dont like that you can't set it to an actual degree...and I havent seen the Zilla one ANYWHERE which is what I want.. Amazon doesnt ship to Canada and Amazon.ca doesnt have it. I did buy two 150 watt ceramic bulbs by exo-terra... are these any good? They are black..is that a problem? They were on sale at Petsmart for $37 down from almost $50.. =/ I still need to find the 10' clamp lamp. I spent 12 hours today out driving to different petstores, Walmarts, and Fabric Lands. I kid you not..12 hours. With stops for coffee and food of course. haha. This hedgie is gonna be spoiled! 

Any shopping tips from fellow Canadians would be SUPER helpful. Also anything you can tell me about the black exo-terra ceramic bulbs. 

Thanks!


----------



## Nicole753 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have the same CHE, it works great. My hedge hog is in one of the bigger rooms in our house and it keeps him nice and snuggly warm. I've never had a second thought about it being black - I'm pretty sure it is exactly the same. It only emits heat - no light, so I think that is the important thing. On the other hand, I also have not seen the Zilla Thermostat and have been looking for it. I'm thinking I might just order it online one of these days - for now I make do with the Repitemp and as long as the room your hedgie is in stays at somewhat of a consistent temperature, it does a decent job. Also, I found the 10" clamp lamp at Petland for about $30. 

Thanks for the Fabric Land tip, I'll have to stop by tomorrow! Hopefully the same sale is going on here in MB.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't have CHE but I have a digital thermometer that's on the cage. If you can't find the CHE you want you can get the other one without the temp and buy a thermometer. It's not as convenient but it would work. I got my thermometer from petsmart and it was pretty inexpensive.
Thanks for the headsup on the sale on fabricland I hope it runs until this weekend so I can go take advantage of it!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Here is a Canadian online site that you can order the Zilla temperature controller from. http://www.petsandponds.com/en/reptile- ... index.html Keep in mind that just because it has degrees on it, it isn't always accurate.

Petsmart should have the 10" clamp lamp. That is where I've bought all of mine but they seemed to frequently be out of stock of the 10" size. Make certain the make you buy says it is safe for CHE's. Not all of them are.


----------



## pink-ster (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks! I'll look at that site with the thermometer. I bought a cheap digital one for my room to show me what the temp is in there. Its at 73'F
right now. Soo..if that zilla thermometer isnt always accurate...should I buy another thermometer for inside the cage?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, you will need an accurate thermometer inside the cage to ensure the thermostat/temperature controller is keeping the cage at the right temperature.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey dear! So Im in Ontario/Quebec Canada (depending on the day ) and I shopped at petsandponds.com and I must say it was great, the package came like two days after and I kinda did my shopping last minute so it really worked out and i highly suggest them

I know this isnt the review page, but I thought I would tell you about this thermometer anyways http://www.petsandponds.com/en/reptile- ... 34113.html

It is made for aquariums so it looks a little weird but I have it set up in my C&C cage and it works great! What I like about it is, if the cage drops below a certain temperature, based on what you set it as (mines set at 71) then an alarm goes off, its like a beeping from a alarm clock. The power went out at my place (Urgh this snow!) at like 2am and the cage dropped below, the alarm went off, woke me up and i was able to prevent a horrible situation.

Its just... awesome lol its gone off three times since ive owned it and I'm glad i had some warning, instead of waking up to the power being out and checking the cage and seeing it too cold.


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

hello!
i love fabric land! SO MUCH FLEECE :shock: 
but i got a repitle one with red bulbs... the pet man said they wouldent bother the hedgies night vision (im not sure it matters cuse i turn his light of at 9pm anyway...) but i got a thermometer and just make sure the tempratuer stays normal, ( if it dosent i beeps and tells me something is up wich is cool)


----------



## pink-ster (Mar 3, 2012)

GoldenEyes said:


> Hey dear! So Im in Ontario/Quebec Canada (depending on the day ) and I shopped at petsandponds.com and I must say it was great, the package came like two days after and I kinda did my shopping last minute so it really worked out and i highly suggest them
> 
> I know this isnt the review page, but I thought I would tell you about this thermometer anyways http://www.petsandponds.com/en/reptile- ... 34113.html
> 
> ...


ohhh thats amazing! The power went out three times? and it wakes you up? I'm totally gonna have to buy that...of course I already bought the thermometer so i'm gonna have to place another order haha. But its worth it if it has an alarm. 
Thanks for letting me know!


----------

